# Look 566 Origin vs Specialized Elite triple



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had my Roubaix for 2 years now and it's a very nice bike. I rode the 566 yesterday and today and the bike really felt good. I don't know if that was because of a different ride, or it was that much better. Anyhow the Look had Rival and my Roubaix has 105 and I thought that the Rival was much better. Do you think I would gain that much more for the money or possibly just put different wheels on the Roubaix. I have Open Pros on it now 32x3 front and back and they are a very nice wheel, for me anyhow. I weight 200 # and 6'2" with a 34.5 inseam. So I think that may make the Look a little small, but it still felt and fit pretty good.

If I buy the XL would that come with a 130 mm stem and 44-46 cm handlebars as standard. The Price on the bike was $2700 + tax. Do you guys know of any place that sells them for less? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

George M, where are you located?


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> George M, where are you located?


 Katy Texas, just west of Houston.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Here they have it for $2700 with no tax and free shipping. Savings of $189 with a 7% sales tax rate, or whatever you sales tax is you can figure. These guys seem eager to answer any questions you have and they ship it totally built. It may be worth buying local if you can get the LBS to throw in a fit.

http://www.realcyclist.com/roadbike/LCY0026/LOOK-USA-566-SRAM-Rival-Road-Bike.html


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Weav, I just picked up one yesterday and it's the same one you got. I changed the saddle out already, after a 25 mile ride to a Fi'zi:k Aliante Gamma.
I decided to keep the Roubaix as well. I think they are both nice bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I love the bike. The only thing I'm planning on upgrading is the wheelset, not that the Fulcrum7's are bad, but I found a wheelset I want to try out that is getting great reviews and comes at a price that anyone can afford. Neuvation Wheels. Have a look, you can pick up a pair of M28 or R28 Aeros for under $300 and they are comparable to wheels you get at 3 times the price. Think Easton EA90 at 1/3 the price. Have a look when you have some time.

I'm going to change saddle as well, I'm thinking of trying a Fi'zi:k Arione or the Selle-Anatomica Titanico. I tried the Titanico and my gosh what a comfortable saddle, I bet I could do a century or longer without any discomfort, at all. 

Let us know how you like the bike, especially in comparison to the Roubaix. You'll probably be getting alot of compliments from other cyclists about your new ride, this bike seems to make people want to take a closer look.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

They say if you don't like the Arione you'll like the Aliante and vise versa. I did have a 
Arione and it didn't work for me. It felt OK for the first 2 hours and then it just got uncomfortable. It didn't hurt, it just didn't feel right. I tried the Aliante and that saddle was great, but I was getting chaffing from it so I sent it back. I started to think about the chaffing and I hope it was heat related, I'll see, so I just put another one and I hope it works.Now that it's starting to cool down a bit.

I had my Roubaix on Craig's list for about 20 minutes and I had 2 buyers. It was so fast I couldn't believe it. So I pulled the add and keeping that bike as well. What a predicament to be in. 

Anyhow I had my eyes on these wheels http://fairwheelbikes.com/kinlin-xr270-dt240-wheelset-p-1644.html, but I can get them about half this guys price from.
http://www.psimet.com/Pshop Psale.htm

Talk to you again, later.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy smokes George - that second site is pretty nice!!! (prices wise)

Ta.

And the 566 is one smashing looking bike - especially for the price it's at! I would gladly ride one.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

After reading a lot about the Serfas Seca RS tires, I thought I would give them a try. I also changed the saddle out too the Fi'zi:k Aliante Gamma, which is pretty nice as well. So far I've only ridden it 56 miles, but it sure feels good. I bought the bike locally for the same price as you seen on the site, accept taxes. They have helped me a lot and I thought that would be the right thing to do.


----------

